# Manueli With Bettas



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Last weekend I finally tweaked out my Manueli's 125G tank. I added 2 powerheads, 2 airstones and tweaked the xp4 filter. While I was at it, I added 4 fighting fish for decor.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

thats cute.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

thats one colorful menu


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> thats cute.


Have you been drinking Dolphinswin? This is the second thread tonight that I've read random nonsense from you, lol.

Nice Manny. What did you do to "tweak" your xp4?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> thats one colorful menu


Yeah







Maybe they might bring the Killer out of his shell


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

nope Dont drink, or smoke! Thats cute as in the manny looks to be a cute little guy... if you can call piranhas cute like dogs...?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> nope Dont drink, or smoke! Thats cute as in the manny looks to be a cute little guy... if you can call piranhas cute like dogs...?


I prefer to call them sexy, lol.

As far as tweaking goes I guess I really need to look into adding a few things to my xp3. I only have a couple pads and a ton of bio balls in there. Never really thought about adding anything else but I guess it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think he liked the powerhead, because he doesn't usually like being out in the open under the light.


----------

